# Seas w18nx 7" mid



## dakine (Oct 17, 2006)

I just recently installed my Seas w18nx mids purchased froma member. I previously had w18ex001 magnesium mids and Dynaudio mw172 8" mids.
For for midrange the w18ex nudges the w18nx slightly and the w18nx beats the mw172 slightly. For midbass the w18nx has more impact and plays lower than both the w18ex and mw172. The Dyn has the worse midbass by far even though it is an 8" mid. Although the Dyn has snap, it has no impact and bottomed out really easily. I had all of my mids crossed at 63hz. I think the reason the w18nx and w18ex are not as well loved by users is that they take some work to get sounding good. Both have some peaks in the upper midrange. The Dyns are smoother but lack midrange clarity. I like the w18nx the best and am going to keep them for a dedicated midbass with my 3w2 midbass and be midrange.

Ease of use
MW172 > w18nx > w18ex

Midrange Clarity

w18ex > w18ex > mw172

Midbass

w18nx > w18ex > mw172


----------

